# SCANNING MARES AT HOW MANY DAYS CAN THEY LOSE THE FOAL



## shells (11 August 2007)

HI ALL JUST WONDERED WHEN A MARE IS SCANNED IN FOAL WHEN ARE THEY REALLY OUT OF DANGER OF NOT LOSING THE FOAL IVE READ QUITE A LOT THAT ARE SCANNED IN FOAL THEN MARES LOSE ECT EARLY ON


----------



## Fahrenheit (11 August 2007)

Ive had 3 mares that were scanned infoal at 35 days not carry through the pregnancy and ive suspected that 2 of them lost the pregnancy not long after the scan (1 was a serial reabsorber and the other we have since found has low progesterone levels on her new pregnancy and is on regumate) and I think the third reabsorb when we moved house with stress but thats just my feelings, truth is I don't know why or when other than it was after 35days.
Though I have heard of mares aborting upto 9 months pregnant, when ive spoken to other studs and vets.


----------



## christine48 (11 August 2007)

I thought the critical time to avoid stress or any changes is 5 -8 weeks because the placenta  isn't fully formed and could easily detatch. Mine was scanned at 49 days then we brought her home hoping it would be safe by then but she could still have lost it after that, we'll soon find out.


----------



## Fahrenheit (11 August 2007)

We moved house so we had no choice but to move all the horses, she might have already reabsorbed before then but her nick name is 'hysterical mare', none of them seemed stressed about it but it was along day loading 2 x 12 horses lorries and trundling 2-3 hours to your new abode but unavoidable has the house sale fell through several times and in the end it exchanged and completed on the same day on 23rd December (of all days!! and we were given to new year to move out....have you ever tried getting removers at short notice IMPOSSIBLE especially when you've had to cancel them twice before (don't ever sell you house to developers they like to mess you round to the eleventh hour!!) so we moved all the equipment and furniture in the horseboxes (1 4 horse and 1 3 horse and a couple of works vans back and forth and managed to hire 2 12 horsers from Wiltshire to move the horses and one of them had to do 2 trips!!) It was a nightmare and something I don't want to do again!


----------



## christine48 (11 August 2007)

They say moving house is one of the most stressful things in your life. I can't  even begin to imagine the stress you had in organising the horse move too.


----------



## Fahrenheit (11 August 2007)

Well it definitely turned my dads hair grey I can tell you!!!!

I think the fact that they all moved to gether helped because they were all together, rather than moving in smaller groups.... I definitely don't recommend the stress of moving farms!


----------



## christine48 (11 August 2007)

Don't suppose you plan to move again for a long time!


----------



## Fahrenheit (11 August 2007)

Unless its to another country with a better climate..... no! lol!


----------



## springfallstud (11 August 2007)

One of our mares scanned in foal at 16 days but it had gone n her 49 day scan, she wasn't subjected to any change or stress other than the bloody rain, i have heard of many mares doing the same this year. She is back into foal now but is slightly stressed as her foal is on some box rest and she isnt happy being in so will see if this ones stays, i blimin hope so!!


----------



## AndyPandy (11 August 2007)

According to Duarte et al., 2002: the average loss rates in the first 50 days are:

days 11 to 20: 5% loss rate (most significant)

days 21 to 30: 2% loss rate

days 31 to 40: 1% loss rate

days 41 to 50: 0.5% loss rate

After this stage, approximately 90-95% of mares carry the pregnancy to full term, but this depends on breed, age etc. 

A scan around 50-60 days with a heartbeat will be a good indicator of a pregnancy which will probably continue to full term.


----------



## christine48 (11 August 2007)

Thats made me feel a little better. I was worried about the long journey back from stud though we have travelled her before when in foal.


----------



## shells (11 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
According to Duarte et al., 2002: the average loss rates in the first 50 days are:

days 11 to 20: 5% loss rate (most significant)

days 21 to 30: 2% loss rate

days 31 to 40: 1% loss rate

days 41 to 50: 0.5% loss rate

After this stage, approximately 90-95% of mares carry the pregnancy to full term, but this depends on breed, age etc. 

A scan around 50-60 days with a heartbeat will be a good indicator of a pregnancy which will probably continue to full term. 

[/ QUOTE ] 
	
	
		
		
	


	




thank you andypandy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




very useful


----------



## Fahrenheit (11 August 2007)

Thanks AP just done my maths and I have had a lower than your stats not carry through sooooooooooooo that has made me not feel so bad!!


----------



## shells (11 August 2007)

phewww i was reading horror stories on the net almost put me off breeding a foal all together i think i may go aheadnext year


----------

